# Flamingo in St. Maarten almost ready to re-open



## goaliedave (Jan 6, 2020)

Destroyed in Hurricane Irma Sept 2017, it has been rebuilt, they are now hiring staff, so won't be long now 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks, this should be good news for all the owners at the Diamond Flamingo Resort in Saint Maarten IMHO.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes, and i'm hoping they might include it in their next round of 50/75% off points sales on re-opening, so watching for that!

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## R.J.C. (Jan 17, 2020)

Still waiting for it to be bookable.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 17, 2020)

We rode passed this resort in November 2019 and the project looked almost completed from the outside.


----------

